

More on the 4chan Porn Leaks - pathik
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31001_3-20017945-261.html

======
abyssknight
I love how they are saying "4chan" this and "4chan" did that when it's a small
group of extremists that are doing this. Talk about misinformation. I feel for
Chris Poole. What if it was your start up being accused of this sort of thing?

